# Why did I put Tree in the name of my company?



## PurdueJoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Get a call today and bid a job on the way home (only one of 4 guys called that even showed up) look at it figure x amount nothing crazy or high even though it's storm damage but enough to figure in the risk of breaking a pain of greenhouse glass. Get a call from the HO says he's got a Lanscraper/ Lawn jockey that will do it for 1/3 less. Ask me if I can lower my bid because he "likes" my knowledge on trees. My reply "If I lower my price then that means I'm trying to handle you from the start, my original price is the lowest I can go and that's that." I asked if he was comparing apples to apples and he said well I took you estimate and he told him everything on it and he said he would do it that much cheaper but he provided no written estimate to the HO. I told the HO that I hope it all works out well and if not please give me a call and thank you for the opportunity for looking at his tree work (biting my tongue the whole time). I should have never put Tree into my company name because I would have a lower ins. rate plus WC and be able to do tree work like the guys with Tree in the name of their company for a much cheaper price.


----------



## chip's-tree (Jul 1, 2009)

PurdueJoe said:


> Get a call today and bid a job on the way home (only one of 4 guys called that even showed up) look at it figure x amount nothing crazy or high even though it's storm damage but enough to figure in the risk of breaking a pain of greenhouse glass. Get a call from the HO says he's got a Lanscraper/ Lawn jockey that will do it for 1/3 less. Ask me if I can lower my bid because he "likes" my knowledge on trees. My reply "If I lower my price then that means I'm trying to handle you from the start, my original price is the lowest I can go and that's that." I asked if he was comparing apples to apples and he said well I took you estimate and he told him everything on it and he said he would do it that much cheaper but he provided no written estimate to the HO. I told the HO that I hope it all works out well and if not please give me a call and thank you for the opportunity for looking at his tree work (biting my tongue the whole time). I should have never put Tree into my company name because I would have a lower ins. rate plus WC and be able to do tree work like the guys with Tree in the name of their company for a much cheaper price.



it's just one job so don't fret it. your GL ins. only covers what's listed on the policy. most of the time when that happens it's usually not apples to apples.


----------



## ATH (Jul 2, 2009)

PurdueJoe said:


> ........Ask me if I can lower my bid because he "likes" my knowledge on trees........



I found a guy to do my heart surgery real cheap...but then I decided to go with the guy who actually knew somthing about hearts rather than a guy who cleans the bed pans and figured "what the heck, this all happens in the same place, I can handle it".


----------



## chip's-tree (Jul 2, 2009)

ATH said:


> I found a guy to do my heart surgery real cheap...but then I decided to go with the guy who actually knew somthing about hearts rather than a guy who cleans the bed pans and figured "what the heck, this all happens in the same place, I can handle it".



now that's funny


----------



## PurdueJoe (Jul 3, 2009)

ATH said:


> I found a guy to do my heart surgery real cheap...but then I decided to go with the guy who actually knew somthing about hearts rather than a guy who cleans the bed pans and figured "what the heck, this all happens in the same place, I can handle it".



Sad but very true. I love how so many people think that tree work is so easy and anyone and their bro can do it. We had a guy down here have an article in the city paper about how cool it was that he bought a tree care company as something to do when he wasn't working as a doc. I wonder if the public would be as open minded to me starting my brain surgery clinic?


----------



## chip's-tree (Jul 3, 2009)

*too high*

in 10 yrs I've had a couple of guys tell me that my price is too high but when I asked them if they would get up there and do it for that all said no real quick,,, ( I got the jobs ) this is not a job for the weak or faint of heart... or everybody and his brother that's for sure.


----------



## Brush Hog (Jul 4, 2009)

Your price is your price to make a profit. When people ask if I can lower my price I say nope and walk away. Sometimes I'd like to say how would you feel if I walked into your work place and did this to you. 

If he liked your knowledge of trees it comes with a price. DUH!!!!!


----------



## southsoundtree (Aug 31, 2009)

You put it in there for all the worthwhile customers that you have/ will get.

If you have the opportunity to speak to him, remind him that if the landscaper would not be a landscaper if he could perform quality tree work. If the landscaper is not a legitimate business, the HO could be responsible for all the injuries if this guy put himself though the greenhouse along with the branch. 

Let him know that your expertise is also in safely, and predictably accomplishing an extremely difficult job without the homeowner having to cringe the whole time or take his family away from the site for fear of seeing and hearing a horrible accident that might scar them for life. Imagine what it is like for people at the scene of the accident. I've been there for one chainsaw cut, and one fatal car accident.


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 10, 2009)

HO gets what he pays for. I bet the LS breaks something.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 10, 2009)

No, keep the tree in the name cause if the ins co finds out you have been trying to bambozzle them they won't pay if you ever screw the pooch. I sugest next time a customer hands you that line you just say " I AIN"T NO LANDSCRAPER , SO BOW DOWN BEFORE ME AND MY PROPER INS COVERAGE CHUMP!"


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (Nov 10, 2009)

there is always someone who is not as busy as you or just doesnt have the expense to cover who will bust your balls everytime. your worth what your worth, and if the ho doest want to pay for the investment of time that you have made in you education then let them get some hack to do it for less and dont sweat it.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres a story that pertains. I bid a tree of heaven removal over this guys studio. Tree leans over it and there is very little room to work. I don't trust the hinge on TOH so I planned the climb it and rig it down off a nearby locust. Homeowner didn't go with my price and thought it was "too high". So he had some "landscaper kids" as he called them do it. It starts to go onto the studio and gets hung up. He leaves a frantic call on my answering machine about it, but I'm out removing a 36" maple with the bucket. I guess they were able to chain it and get it down. Pretty typical though. Don't sweat that kinda stuff..... Mike


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 2, 2009)

Mikecutstrees said:


> ... I don't trust the hinge on TOH ... Mike



No doubt!


----------



## loadthestove (Dec 5, 2009)

I run into this same problem all the time in my business.Last time a guy tried to get me to lower my price,I told him to go to Krogers and load up a big cart of groceries.
At checkout when everything was tallied up ask them if the would take less that what the total was on the cash register was showing.He then replied they wouldnt lower their price,,I then replied I'm not going to lower mine.
I got the job.....


----------



## Frog (Jan 31, 2010)

I own a Landscape company. Because you put tree in your name make you insurance higher. I do 70% tree work 30% landscape. I carry a million dollar policy on both sides and also work comp.

It seems to me that there are a lot of people in the tree business that believe they are better than a landscape company. Because I do both there is a problem with my thinking?? On the contary I am able to do quality tree work for my landscape clients. The more a company can offer the better they will do in the hard times that we as a country are in.

I know this will make some upset. Take a few deep breaths and get over it
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## dieselcutter (Jan 31, 2010)

The major beef I see with landscapers are the ones that don't know squat and do terrible jobs. I have no problem with a landscaper doing tree work if they are TRULY qualified to do the work. The sad thing is most aren't


----------



## Pruning Artist (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't need the WORK !!!! I need the MONEY !! Why work cheap .


----------



## Lumberjacked (Feb 16, 2010)

Funny, I have the exact opposite problem...Lake Lawn Tree Service...I am a "tree care" company by every definition but people consistently assume that I am a lawn service. I offer lawn service but I sub it to my buddy, I have ZERO desire to mow lawns. If I wasnt close to ten years in I would change my name to something with "Arbor" in it and forgo "service" for "care". Just some food for thought....good luck!


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Feb 18, 2010)

I just readjusted my insurance and I'm saving $400 using travlers ins. I operate a small tree and landscape company we do everything I get some slack from some of the other outfits sometimes but, when there on the unemployment at different times of the year it's nice to drive by them on your way to a job and wave. I had a woman ask me to remove 5 large maples and remove a 12' dia concrete slab. I gave her a price of $1200 she said that was to high and if I could do it for $300, i told her tell ya what for $300 she could rent my ropes and saddles a she could climb the tree herself. Don't ever low ball yourself.


----------



## outonalimbts (Mar 31, 2010)

*people call all the time and ask for my opinion- Great But when I ask to be paid...*

Often people ask me to give them reasons that their tree is dying, or ask for a ballpark estimate, on the telephone- I haven't seen the tree, sure I have listened to what they say, but i must see what I am talking about if I am to be effective. 

Look people, I am a living organism mechanic, am like your car mechanic, I must see your trees, I need to see the location of them, I must take into consideration all of the hazards and how long it will take to work on it. Then if they want it in writing, I charge them for it- Sure, it has happened too many times, I give a bid, my customer whips out another bid, an the client sez, Look cuz' that guy said this much money- can you beat it? Because I like you... LMFAO

Sure, I do consultations all of the time, I charge more than average- I am worth it, and when I sign a piece of paper- I will go to court and swear on it. and be correct- to the best of my knowledge! People want a diagnosis of their trees, but don't want you to charge them for a good diagnosis-

..."so and so" climbs trees and he is an arborist, he says that the tree looks fine, so it must be- lol He doesn't have a credential, he doesn't have to agree to a code of ethics- he charges $ for the work, and he gives his opinions freely-

So I have this website- people call me because it looks professional- I ask them to fill out a contact us form- it details the charges I am going to expect by contract, it is published so every one can make an informed decision. But they overlook it often- sure they say they saw it, but could anyone mistake the part that says I am going to charge for a written estimate? and that a consultation takes my time so you must pay me for that time? 

A couple of weeks ago I get a frantic call from someone saying they have an emergency tree removal, I listen to the person and I inform them, I am doing another project, and to respond to their emergency it will cost them. So this guy gets pissed off at me, he says the fire department doesn't charge for an emergency call,. Of course they do, each one of the fire fighters and technicians makes a fortune from the county- They have health insurance and wc, paid vacations, Benni's... do you think to be at your beck and call doesn't cost someone or many someones? These guys are on call 25-8, they are owned by the government- and us.

I have tools in each truck, my car and at my home- If I must respond to an emergency, i am prepared. How many times have I been out with my wife, when the call has come? too many to count- I charge to get there in addition to what the tree will cost to fix or remove. How many times have I been in a suit and tie, arriving to remove a tree on a house? I go through clothing like I own Blue Navy.

This is a rant but even with all I have espoused I still love my profession, with all of the dangers and even the clients that want everything for free, but these are the same people that hear what I say but do what they want any way.


THERE is another side as well- Doctors, Lawyers, White collar professionals- They don't want just anyones opinion, they recognize the fact every one has an opinion like every one has an a$$ole'. Important opinions may cost to get, but are worth the expense. I turn to these people and pay for their time to view my case, turnabout is fair play! Plus, if consultants were free no one would value their credentials nor their opinions!

I spoke to this lady the other day at length about what it sounded like she was describing, she said it was incredible that I was so knowledgeable, I told her I would be happy to give her a complete evaluation of her tree care needs and told her about my hourly rate- she gasped, and then gave me the old, I gotta talk to my husband before I invest $ in your opinion... I didn't form my opinions without an investment in time and energy at least.

<:chainsawguy:>
Charge a fair amount- do a great job, and never rest on your laurels, or pine about how tough it is to make money! Negotiate always, but be fair to yourself, don't get stuck doing it for too little dough.


----------



## tree md (May 19, 2010)

I went to bid some severe storm damage yesterday and met a guy there who was also submitting a bid. I introduced myself, shook his hand and told him I would just stay out of his way until he had talked to the HO and submitted his bid. He introduced himself to me and told me the name of his company. I won't disclose his name on a public website but will say that his company is an oil line inspection company. I kind of scratched my head on that one but he was a nice enough guy and I was respectful of him.

This property is a total loss as far as trees go around the house. The HO had already cut up 4 large trees that had hit the deck around his house himself. There are two trees on the house. One is a 2' Hackberry that has two smaller Hackberrys under it, all three a laying on the house. The 2 smaller Hackberrys are structurally fine at the roots, they are just pinned to the house by the larger tree. HO wants to save the two smaller trees. There is a 30" Oak that is split into, half of the mature Oak is on the ground and half is partially on the house. There are at least 6 more trees that are going to have to be climbed and large hangers are going to have to be removed; mostly mature trees. There is half of another mature tree on the other side of the house which has split all the way down the trunk with half of the tree on the ground which is going to have to be removed. 

One big mess. HO doesn't want heavy equipment on the lawn and there is no way to get to 3/4 of the work with equipment. Very nice, well kept, large home. HO said the insurance adjuster said that he is going to cover all of the repairs and the tree work I outlined. He said the adjuster said to call if the tree estimates came in higher that he had allowed for and he would try to adjust the claim.

After Joe Pipeline leaves I talk to the HO, give my estimate and ask how I compared to Joe Pipeline. He said I was quite a bit higher. He told me this dude bid all of the work for $1931.00 for him and one other guy. I had bid around 60% higher for my 4 man crew. I told the HO that I flat out could not compete with that price and congratulated him on winning the lottery!!! I told him that was a lot of cleanup and some pretty technical climbing and removal to be doing for 2 grand. He said tell me about it, I have been cutting and stacking for three days. He told me to still write up my bid, that he was going to get other estimates and if the other estimates turned out to be closer to mine Joe Pipeline was going to be suspect. He told me that he hadn't checked the other guy out and had done some research on my company. He said he checked me out thoroughly and liked what he saw (and he's a cop).

I don't knock any man for trying to work out here but for Pete's sake, at least learn what the work is worth before you jump out there trying to do it on your own. Part of me thinks it would serve this guy right to be awarded the job. He has definitely bitten off more than he can chew for less than 2 grand.


----------

